
Functional Swift 4 graph algorithms - horothesun
https://github.com/horothesun/ImmutableGraph
======
horothesun
Hi all! I'd like to show you my first Pod :)

I'm developing this library using TDD and Functional Programming style in
Swift 4.

Every suggestion to make it even more functional and testable will be hugely
appreciated!

Thanks, Nicola.

